# Custom Audio Mixing Per Scene



## SumDim (Jul 18, 2017)

Many of us have multiple scenes we hotkey or click into to trigger during recording or streaming.

This is a request to store mixer settings on a per Scene basis.
.
For example, when I put up a branding scene, there is no need to have the Mic/Aux on. It should be muted.
However, when I mute it in the main mixer, this setting affects all Scenes. Same goes true for other scenes people commonly use like "Starting in a moment", "Stream intermission", and "Stream outros".

There is no way presently to shut the mics off when switching to these kinds of scenes without having to mute the mic. there can be many of them that are "hot"  including analog mic, headset mic, and webcam mics.

OBS can do much better. It can be very embarrassing when there is audio playing during the course of those scenes. Stuff like spouse walking into the room and talking during intermission, dogs barking in intros, even people in the bathroom doing "business" (smirk)

Headset mics, multi-webcam mics, analog mics that are "hot" associated with a scene are a real pain to have to mute every time we step away or trigger a scene. Then, having to unmute them again.


----------



## XeiZ (Jul 18, 2017)

Remove it from the audio menu and add it directly to the scene.


----------



## SumDim (Jul 18, 2017)

While that works by disabling the Mic/Aux and then assigning separate Audio Input Capture instances per scene, having a global overriding setting to turn off seems so unnatural and overly complicated.
I never understood why Mic/Aux Audio Device 1/2/3 and Desktop Audio Device 1/2 exists. It seems unnatural to assign a device "globally" across all scenes and then you have to disable it to get the greatest flexibility? What is it buying to the user having to setup his scenes this way? How does it make it easier?

Why not just let the user naturally assign Audio Input Capture and Audio Output Capture per Scene. Store the properties for each audio device instance per scene in config file. When the Scene is loaded, each source device and its preset properties are loaded. Even the part about Adding an Existing source seems unnecessary if treated in this "per instance" view.

Its object oriented. Instantiate a scene. Instantiate all sources in a scene. Initialize the scene object. Initialize each source object with default values and which can be overridden by custom values.

Just seems so unnatural to work with audio objects this way.


----------



## xucaen (Jun 2, 2019)

I'm searching for a way to have custom audio mixer per scene and found this post. While the solution described here seems to work for microphones, it doesn't work for game audio. I should be able to mix audio from various applications. For example, one scene is for video game, so I mix the game audio with the mic audio. Another scene is a break, I show an image, scroll some credits and play a single music track. Another scene combines a second camera and mix and allows me to mix in sound effects. I can't seem to do all of this in OBS.


----------



## GridMonkey (Jun 12, 2019)

I agree with per scene settings. Before OBS studio branch you could do this.  also to respond to the " just add it in the scenes you want and not in others"  Example mic, game audio, music sources

scene 1 setup scene, music at 0DB, mic at -inf db, game at -inf db
scene 2 welcome to stream scene, music at -35db mic at -5db, game at -inf db
scene 3 game scene, music at -inf db, mic at 0db, game at -20db.

this used to be completely possible with OBS classic, why why why cant we do it now? i recognize that i can add a separate source for every instance of my mic(currently the only work around) but that means i have to add compressor/gate/ect filters to EVERY copy of the source, and if i need to tweak them i have to tweak them for every scene, yes i can "copy/paste filters" but why? this is base level audio automation, and it was working in the past.


----------



## Sam Hones (Jun 25, 2019)

I wish I could reply.
I need help instead: how/where Filter settings can I set audio per scene - 3 visual inputs 1) PTZ CCTV camera, so hasn't got its own sound, sound is added in OBS  line/mic in from LS9 sounddesk. problem is synchronisation. So want to synchronise sound for PTZ camera, then 2nd input =camcorder HDMI -- Magwell -- USB3. Again I would like to adjust synchro video/sound for it. (I can live with the fact that when switching inputs, there might be an amount of desync between the two inputs, but I hate desynched lips). 3rd input is VGA output to the projector paired off and captured into OBS with StarTech USB3 (dedicated PCI interface - needs it because it doesn't work with Asus driver/chipsets, but it allows all sorts of input formats (not all at the same time, though :-)  )
I suppose getting the video's closer together by adjusting speed to each other and then adjust sound in each scene to match it, might be possible.


----------



## GridMonkey (Jul 8, 2019)

best option, imo, set up 3 separate audio input captures,one per scene. Point them all to the same audio device(ls9 nice console btw(theatre audio engineer by trade)) in filters you're going to want to add a VST 2.x Plugin and pop in a delay VST  ReaDelay, part of Reaper by Cockos works, i know that. Use this if the audio is ahead of the video, on a per scene basis.

If the video is ahead of the audio, you can add a video delay in the audio video filters of the video source. you wont need the audio source VST in this case.

note: above is all theory crafted, i haven't tried it but this should work out for you. it works in the same way that multiple "independent" captures from the same audio device work, filters are separate only in this way, so their volumes would be also.... its the workaround working... good luck


----------



## Javaguru (Apr 26, 2020)

Please add this feature. It's very frustrating and surprising that there is no way at all to store audio levels in the mixer.


----------



## skullmonkey (May 11, 2020)

+1


----------



## Grefinar (May 18, 2020)

Is a tool super needed, it was way better before, could add and quit sources in audio mixer for every Scene, so I could play music and only music on my Starting BRB and ending Scene, but nobody could listen me talking to my mates... (an easy example) Need an update with audio mixer fixes please!


----------



## ControlNode (May 19, 2020)

I was literally just searching for a way of doing this. I'm thinking I may look into the scripting tools and see if there is a way there, maybe even "fade" the changes in the volume with that instead of just setting to a value in a millisecond. Will be much harder than if it was supported, but if I can hotkey a script and I hope the script can to more still though, like selective on the transitions when switching a scene depending on the current scene. Similar to the fixed transition option of a scene, but dynamic based on previous scene.


----------



## nullscan (Aug 27, 2020)

I know it's been awhile, but I desperately need this ability as well. I am running two Elgato HD60 pros to capture 2 Xbox One sources. I run both sources on screen at once, picture-in-picture style and the insert game should be muted and when I bounce back and forth between them, trade off which audio source is muted.

I can't remove the audio source in OBS as it's tied into the capture card input itself, tried that. Can't use external audio apps like voicemeeter as elgato support has confirmed that if I'm running two cards in one box only one audio output will show in windows for manipulation. 

I've been messing with this and searching for answers for weeks now, and have resigned myself to just rebuilding my scene in xsplit as they have an extension that will handle it, but It is not my desired outcome as I much prefer the obs family of software.


----------



## Brody Dolyniuk (Dec 21, 2020)

Literally searched and joined the forum just to add myself as a +1 for this feature. Should be a no-brainer to be able to mute audio sources or change the volume level per scene.


----------



## Fallharbor (Dec 25, 2020)

Just registered to add myself as a +1 for this to be possible.


----------



## LithiumFox (Jan 12, 2021)

Not sure why this or at least per-scene "settings" isn't a thing yet. There are many products I need to "remix" to get the right audio. One game that sounds fine with my main settings gets way too loud but I need it loud for myself and for external audio applications (eg: butt kicker) Generally I like the mix myself but I need it a certain way for people to hear me.

Per scene audio mixing should be completely obvious to do, especially since scenes can have unique audio sources to begin with.

As much as I don't like being negative in general, the fact that it's been nearly 2-3 years since there was first a feature request for this on TOP of the fact that it seems like such a basic system to include (example Scene variables: Audio Mixer -> IsMuted:0,1, volume:{value};) seems pretty basic to me something that can be included.


----------



## meragon55 (Jan 24, 2021)

I have also just created an account for this exact reason OBS desperately needs to add a separate audio per scene feature to toggle on/off on preference or just make it like obs classic hopefully the devs see this and we get some news on the situation. +1


----------



## OnionLand (Feb 9, 2021)

+1 as well. That or a hotkey to change between 2 different audio levels for a track.


----------



## evilskills (Feb 10, 2021)

+1. Please, this feature is super important, a real game-changer. I cannot believe it was somewhat removed rather than improved, in the studio version. I'm in a hurry trying to find a workaround; no luck so far. *pulls hair in desperation*


----------



## Chessset5 (Feb 10, 2021)

evilskills said:


> +1. Please, this feature is super important, a real game-changer. I cannot believe it was somewhat removed rather than improved, in the studio version. I'm in a hurry trying to find a workaround; no luck so far. *pulls hair in desperation*


Why not just have separate audio in each scene. EI the audio in and out objects. You can even copy paste the references so you can have the settings across the multiple scenes.


----------



## evilskills (Feb 11, 2021)

Spot on! Thank you *Chessset5*! I'm trying to figure out your suggestion; disabling desktop audio globally and adding different sources for each scene but now I'm having out of sync problems. It looks like this is the way, tho. I'm just a noob fiddling back and forth.


----------



## lino (Feb 21, 2021)

Seguo


----------



## BoatBodger (Mar 29, 2021)

+1 from me, too.  It seems to me that the audio mix is most logically part of a 'scene' - it certainly is in my use-case - where I'm using a simple web app to allow a 'presenter' to seamlessly switch scenes.  I really want to do all the scene set-up within OBS, rather than (effectively) have to treat the audio channels independently


----------



## basternoon (Apr 5, 2021)

+1 from me too. This is super essencial.


----------



## Undecided_g (Apr 18, 2021)

As another said, registered just to +1 this thread.  I'm disheartened to notice that this thread was begun in 2017.  Over three years ago!  That does not fill me with hope that the dev team will be making this sort of change any time soon.  Alas.  At any rate, +1 +1 +1!


----------



## huntiedk (May 23, 2021)

This definitely should be fixed!


----------



## KenO (Jun 24, 2021)

+1 registered to request this. 

We have a number of cameras with different perspectives of the same area and a number of microphones added as sources and would like to mix the audio for each camera angle to match the camera location. It appears that I can do this by just Pasting (Duplicate) the microphones across the different scenes and changing the mix per scene. The mix level stays fixed per scene.


----------



## necrocat (Jun 29, 2021)

Add + 1 to this thread! it's very useful feature.


----------



## Xorcist (Jul 5, 2021)

Wait - why isn't this a thing. It needs to be. Audio Mixer should be a subset of each SCENE, just like Sources is. Or at least their MUTE STATES. PLEZ?


----------



## Xorcist (Jul 5, 2021)

Actually guys and gals - Look at this - This is what you want to do:






						Audio input source: still plays through even if not in scene
					

So I'm messing with various Audio Input Sources being added to scenes. One would think that if an Audio Input Source is NOT in a scene, its sound would not play in the stream. But that does not seem to be the case.  I have a situation where I'm running videos from an external computer that are...




					obsproject.com
				



.


----------



## Barabba (Jul 27, 2021)

OBS can do miracle with video, but don't have a manage for audio on scenes.. amazing. 
I'm using VLC inputs, and I can add only audio separately. We need support, please let scenes manipulate volumes without affect other scenes, thank you


----------



## Kiyoshiken (Jul 31, 2021)

i have a video and audio media source for my opening that keeps playing in the background through my introduction and a little into my gameplay. It's a nice way to have consistent background music playing to start a stream while we do squad introductions and get into a gam. (this was recommended on this forum and works great).

However as it is *THE SAME *source being played across 3 scenes i need a way to lower the volume of that audio across the scene (intro nice and loud when i talk music quieter). 

This means i can't (as recommended here a few times) add new channels or remove it as it wont be in sync with the video its tied to.

Please stop trying to come up with solutions for OBS and please OBS make this feature. 

Thank you.


----------



## KenO (Nov 23, 2021)

+1 Please add this feature


----------



## RobyCai (Feb 28, 2022)

+1 +1 +1 !!!
I use background music in 8 scenes. In Intro Scene and Outro Scene I need different level! 
Until today I do it manually. 
it’sINCREDIBLE that OBS can’t do this simple and stupid feature! 
PS: this thread was born in 2017!!!!!! 
guys! Make a rain of +1 !!!!!!!!!


----------



## RobyCai (Mar 3, 2022)

+1


----------



## TokiDokie (Jun 19, 2022)

We Still need this very bad, at least mute states.


----------



## khaver (Jun 27, 2022)

I've created a lua script "VAPS.lua - Volume Automation Per Scene" that reads a comma delimited text file containing a list of scenes with each audio source. The audio source entries also contain fields for a volume level (in dBs) and an automation change duration (in milliseconds). When the text file is loaded and automation is started, whenever you switch scenes, the script changes the audio levels for each source according to the levels in the text file. If the change duration is anything other than 0 ms, the change is made over the listed time instead of a straight "cut". Setting the volume level to -inf dB is the same as muting it.






You can create the text file by stepping through each scene, setting the volume levels in the audio mixer for each source and clicking the "Save current scene with audio sources and levels to list" button. Once created, if you need audio changes other than cuts, edit the text file by using the button (opens your default text editor), or any text editor, changing the duration values and saving the file. Load it and check the start checkbox.

Now just waiting for forum admin approval.


----------



## RobyCai (Aug 17, 2022)

+1


----------



## khaver (Aug 20, 2022)

You can find my Lua script here: https://obsproject.com/forum/resources/vaps-volume-automation-per-scene.1551/


----------



## RobyCai (Sep 2, 2022)

I’ve Already tried. 
But i didn't understand how it works, so I’ve  deleted it. 
I think that a simple function In the mixer section is the best thing. 
I hope in that :-)
However Congratulations for your works !


----------



## khaver (Sep 2, 2022)

RobyCai said:


> I’ve Already tried.
> But i didn't understand how it works, so I’ve  deleted it.
> I think that a simple function In the mixer section is the best thing.
> I hope in that :-)
> However Congratulations for your works !


Sorry you didn't figure it out. I tried to make the instructions easy to follow. You are right though, built in audio settings per scene would be the best. My script is just an attempt to provide this until the OBS developers add the functionality.


----------



## LordCail (Oct 11, 2022)

Found a solution on this thread:








						Removing unwanted audio source from mixer... · OBS Studio Ideas and Suggestions
					

there are so many unwanted audio sources in the mixer !  why noy adding REMOVE option instead of hide ?? Thanks Sorbi




					ideas.obsproject.com
				




> Go to FILE MENU => SETTINGS, on the left sidebar pick the AUDIO option.
> Then proceed to set to DISABLED on all and every Global Audio Devices.

Then you can create new audio sources and apply to each scene.

HowTo Create Separate Audio Sources: 
-- Enable multiple tracks by clicking on Settings > Output > Mode: Advanced > Recording > Format: mkv 
(mp4 also works but mkv will keep partial recordings in case of a software crash mid-recording)
-- Tick how many audio tracks you would like to record (eg two for separate Desktop & Mic tracks)

In Scene A: 
-- [+] New Audio Output Capture > "Desktop 100%" > 3 dots menu > Adv Audio Properties > Volume: 100% > Tick only Track 1 (for example; Note: You can drag the window to show all 6 tracks)  
-- [+] New Audio Input Capture > "Mic 250%" > 3 dots menu > Adv Audio Properties > Volume: 250% >  Tick only Track 2 (for example)

In Scene B:
-- [+] New Audio Output Capture > "Desktop 0%" > 3 dots menu > Adv Audio Properties > Volume: 0% > Tick only Track 1 (for example; Note: You can drag the window to show all 6 tracks) 
-- [+] New Audio Input Capture > "Mic 0%" > 3 dots menu > Adv Audio Properties > Volume: 0% >  Tick only Track 2 (for example)

You will now have presaved audio captures for Desktop 0% / 100% and Mic 0% / 100%. These can be applied to any scene as you like. 

To create a new Audio Capture with a different Volume Capture level, simple follow process above and tweak the Volume setting.

Hope that helps!


----------



## LordCail (Oct 12, 2022)

After isolating the microphone settings using the steps I outlined in my post above, I found that OBS was picking up ambient sound AND internal laptop sounds (ie a song playing on the laptop) through the microphone audio input channel even when the microphone was muted and even when it was unplugged!

After a LOT of struggling through various attempts at hot fixes I realised that the Realtek Microphone is also controlling the built-in laptop microphone. When my headset with microphone is plugged in, other apps like Discord do not pick up the sound but for some reason OBS picks it up along with any sound being played by the computer. This is why the desktop sound was getting picked up and mixed in with my headphone microphone channel.

To solve this problem I simply disabled the built-in Laptop microphone and it instantly fixed the problem!

To disable your Microphone on a Windows 10 PC, follow these steps:

Windows search: Microphone Privacy Settings
Set Allow apps to access your microphone: Off
Under Microphone access for this device: Click Change
Set Microphone access for this device: Off


----------



## LordCail (Oct 12, 2022)

Note: Above solution disabled microphone as well. Turns out my Rig400 headset needs a splitter which I didn't have.
[Apologies for multiple posts, unfortunately I can't simply edit my previous posts.]


----------



## pawnee (Nov 16, 2022)

brilliant bunch on this thread... ty so very much for your input.  this is a major issue, please developers... HELP,  LOVE the idea of remove toggle


----------

